# KCC Trivia Contest [Completed]



## Nataly (May 16, 2020)

Welcome to the first *KCC Trivia event*!
It is a perfect opportunity for you to check how erudite you are, to test yourself, and just to have a good time. Show us what you are made of!


*What is KCC Trivia*:
-10 intermediate questions
-The topics might include geography, history, biology, sports, nature, science, and etc
-1 bonus question for extra points added to the overall score

*How to Play*:
-Post in this thread that you are interested in playing
-You receive a PM with the crossword and questions
-You confirm in the PM that you have received it
-Your confirmation indicates the start time for you guessing the answers
-The time you submit your answers in a PM is the time of your contest completion
-Your score is calculated based on that time (how quickly you guessed it) and how many right answers you submitted
-The first participant to guess everything correctly and to submit the answers the quickest receives 10 points. 
The second participant gets 8 points, and so on.
-You don't have to put answers in the crossword, you can just type them out. 
(For example, 1. Shakespeare 2. Sunburn and etc)
-After everyone completes the crossword part, I will make an announcement about an incoming bonus question in this thread
-Do not cheat or ask for answers
-If you have any questions, feel free to ask here (@Raiden and I will gladly assist you)
-This thread is for any kind of discussion regarding Trivia

*The Prizes*:
-*The Gold Winner* gets a title of 'The Most Knowledgeable of the KCC' and 5 CC points-
-*The Silver Winner *receives 3 CC points-
-*The Bronze Winner *receives 1 CC points-
*_All the participants will get 30k rep points_

_The CC(Contest Central) points can be redeemed in the_ 

Don't be shy and join in. You are guaranteed to have fun!​

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Nataly (May 16, 2020)

Are you ready to trivia?
@Nana @Jibutters @Dark Wanderer @Velvet @Kitsune 
@A Optimistic @Hussain @Son Goku @Sassy @Mysticreader

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nataly (May 16, 2020)

Can you guess all the answers right?
@Mider T @DeVision @Yamato @Lurker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 16, 2020)

Starving due to fasting but I'll try my best. When does this start?


----------



## Irene (May 16, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Are you ready to trivia?
> @Nana @Jibutters @Dark Wanderer @Velvet @Kitsune
> @A Optimistic @Hussain @Son Goku @Sassy @Mysticreader


yea : I can do one now see how it goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (May 16, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Starving due to fasting but I'll try my best. When does this start?





Nataly said:


> -Post in this thread that you are interested in playing
> -You receive a PM with the crossword and questions


There is more to it in the OP, but basically anytime you are ready to answer the questions because the faster you do, the better it is​


----------



## DeVision (May 16, 2020)

Send me the questions. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 16, 2020)

Nataly said:


> There is more to it in the OP, but basically anytime you are ready to answer the questions because the faster you do, the better it is​



Pm me now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (May 16, 2020)

Nana said:


> yea : I can do one now see how it goes


Awesome, Nana, the crossword is coming your way


----------



## A Optimistic (May 16, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Send me the questions. XD



You actually leave the OL?


----------



## DeVision (May 16, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> You actually leave the OL?



I bit through my leash.


----------



## A Optimistic (May 16, 2020)

aw fuck brb for 5 mins


----------



## Jibutters (May 16, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Are you ready to trivia?
> @Nana @Jibutters @Dark Wanderer @Velvet @Kitsune
> @A Optimistic @Hussain @Son Goku @Sassy @Mysticreader


I'm good for a few

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitsune (May 16, 2020)

Okay send it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 16, 2020)

okay im back, send it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitsune (May 16, 2020)

F5 F5 F5


----------



## Nataly (May 16, 2020)

The PMs have been sent out to Nana, DeVision, A Optimistic, Jibutters, and Kitsune already. One of the players have confirmed, this is exciting! 
Please don't forget to CONFIRM when you receive a PM


----------



## DeVision (May 16, 2020)

Where do I send the answers? XD

Don't know the answer to 3 questions. Is googleing allowed? XD


----------



## Nataly (May 16, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Where do I send the answers? XD
> 
> Don't know the answer to 3 questions. Is googleing allowed? XD


The answers are in the PM. It is best to think on them on your own, of course


----------



## Velvet (May 16, 2020)

* I`m not good at trivia but i wish the others good luck *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitsune (May 16, 2020)

I didn't confirm, was too busy sweating and trying to answer quickly.


----------



## A Optimistic (May 16, 2020)

Disqualify Kitsune.


----------



## Kitsune (May 16, 2020)

Good difficulty level by the way. Seems tough at first but they're obvious once you think it over and look at the crossword possibilities. Very nicely done, Nataly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (May 16, 2020)

Velvet said:


> * I`m not good at trivia but i wish the others good luck *


Me either.


----------



## Kitsune (May 16, 2020)

Velvet said:


> * I`m not good at trivia but i wish the others good luck *





Lurker said:


> Me either.



Don't get discouraged, if you can solve one you can probably guess the rest based on the number of letters and clue from the crossing word.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (May 16, 2020)

Kitsune said:


> Don't get discouraged, if you can solve one you can probably guess the rest based on the number of letters and clue from the crossing word.



*Maybe when i`m not sleepy i`ll give it a try but right now i have work stuff to do 

You guys have double fun for me okay! *


----------



## Nataly (May 16, 2020)

Velvet said:


> * I`m not good at trivia but i wish the others good luck *


Nooo, Velvet, don't say that, the questions are hopefully not too easy and not too difficult at the same time, and you can always give it a try, see how it goes. You never know. You are a smart girl. It is here if you decide to try it, and I hope you will.


Kitsune said:


> Good difficulty level by the way. Seems tough at first but they're obvious once you think it over and look at the crossword possibilities. Very nicely done, Nataly!


Thank you, Kitsune, it was interesting coming up with the questions and mixing them for the difficulty level, I am very glad you enjoyed it. Bonus question is still awaiting too.


Lurker said:


> Me either.


Lurker, you can do it


----------



## Raiden (May 16, 2020)

Wooo!!!!!


----------



## Raiden (May 16, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Me either.


'
you should still try!


----------



## Nataly (May 16, 2020)

Raiden seeing all those PMs


----------



## Raiden (May 16, 2020)

.


----------



## Nataly (May 16, 2020)

Four scholars have already showed their knowledge, let's see who gets it all


----------



## Jibutters (May 16, 2020)

Hot jam

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (May 16, 2020)

Jibutters said:


> Hot jam


I can picture you solving the crossword like that


----------



## Velvet (May 16, 2020)

* I`ll give it a try later then~*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (May 16, 2020)

Velvet said:


> * I`ll give it a try later then~*


That's great! Let me know when you are ready and you will do amazing, trust me


----------



## Gin (May 16, 2020)

hit me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sassy (May 16, 2020)

Didn't know this was going on ahhh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (May 16, 2020)

Sassy said:


> Didn't know this was going on ahhh


It just started today, it is all done in a different way than the one in the Alley, so please check out the OP, Sassy, and hopefully you will be able to join


----------



## Sassy (May 16, 2020)

Aye Okies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark Wanderer (May 16, 2020)

Ok I'll try

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (May 16, 2020)

@Mider T @Sassy @Hussain @PikaCheeka @Underworld Broker @Santi @Nemesis @NeoTerraKnight @Canute87

You guys want to try ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (May 16, 2020)

Raiden said:


> @Mider T @Sassy @Hussain @PikaCheeka @Underworld Broker @Santi @Nemesis @NeoTerraKnight @Canute87
> 
> You guys want to try ?


I don't mind... 

but what I am supposed to do lol


----------



## Lurko (May 16, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Raiden seeing all those PMs


----------



## Nataly (May 16, 2020)

@Hussain , it's very simple. You will need to answer ten questions and solve the crossword. Once you have some time to dedicate, let us know here and you will get a PM with those questions, keep in mind you are scored not only for the correct answers, but also for the speed.
@Dark Wanderer I am on mobile and will send a PM as soon as possible


----------



## Ekkologix (May 16, 2020)

is it too late or I can join???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (May 16, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp it isn't late at all


----------



## Canute87 (May 16, 2020)

I've never once won a trivia

Sadly this would be no different.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 16, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @Go D. Usopp it isn't late at all



send me the questions then plox, or actually wait i'll request them tonight when I have some time to do them. I have to leave in few minutes xd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (May 16, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> I've never once won a trivia
> 
> Sadly this would be no different.


Do you want to surprise yourself and win this time?


----------



## Canute87 (May 16, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Do you want to surprise yourself and win this time?



I'm 32 years old.

I don't believe in miracles anymore.


----------



## Nataly (May 16, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> I'm 32 years old.
> 
> I don't believe in miracles anymore.


There is something bittersweet in that response


----------



## Smoke (May 16, 2020)

I wanna try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (May 16, 2020)

Ty Nataly for the noti, participating

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (May 17, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @Hussain , it's very simple. You will need to answer ten questions and solve the crossword. Once you have some time to dedicate, let us know here and you will get a PM with those questions, keep in mind you are scored not only for the correct answers, but also for the speed.
> @Dark Wanderer I am on mobile and will send a PM as soon as possible


I feel like I wouldn't know any question tbh... 
should I try and embarrass myself  


btw, if I answered a question (or didn't?) will I have to wait sometime before I get the other question
or is it back to back?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (May 17, 2020)

@Hussain I completely understand where you are coming from  but I doubt you will have any problems. All the questions are given to you when you are ready to receive them and after you have confirmed that, the time starts counting. 
Don't rush yourself whether you want to do it or not,see how you feel, there is plenty of time


----------



## Trojan (May 17, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @Hussain I completely understand where you are coming from  but I doubt you will have any problems. All the questions are given to you when you are ready to receive them and after you have confirmed that, the time starts counting.
> Don't rush yourself whether you want to do it or not,see how you feel, there is plenty of time



ok, let's get them now and see... 
it's not like if there is anything else to do anyway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (May 17, 2020)

@Hussain That's one way of looking at it, why not.
I cannot start a conversation with you, you have settings adjusted for that. Will it be convenient for you to make a PM and include Raiden?


----------



## Trojan (May 17, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @Hussain That's one way of looking at it, why not.
> I cannot start a conversation with you, you have settings adjusted for that. Will it be convenient for you to make a PM and include Raiden?


sure... 

how to fix this problem btw? Everyone tells me that


----------



## Nataly (May 17, 2020)

@Hussain I just checked and you might need to go to your profile - contact details - scroll down a bit till you see 'Accept conversations from' - Yours will say People you follow only. Another option there is Members Only, that one will allow other forum members to start a conversation with you.


----------



## Trojan (May 17, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @Hussain I just checked and you might need to go to your profile - contact details - scroll down a bit till you see 'Accept conversations from' - Yours will say Members you follow. Another option there is From Members, that one will allow other forum members to start a conversation with you.


yup, fixed it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (May 17, 2020)

@Nataly can i get the questions now if ur still on ^^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 17, 2020)

Raiden said:


> @Mider T @Sassy @Hussain @PikaCheeka @Underworld Broker @Santi @Nemesis @NeoTerraKnight @Canute87
> 
> You guys want to try ?



Yessss I will give it a shot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 17, 2020)

Raiden said:


> @Underworld Broker
> 
> You guys want to try ?



dont have time for games on nf atm


----------



## Nataly (May 17, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Nataly can i get the questions now if ur still on ^^





PikaCheeka said:


> Yessss I will give it a shot!


The questions have been sent out to you guys. Don't worry that you might not be online, just confirm when you are ready to solve the crossword in a PM and that is your starting time


----------



## Raiden (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Son Goku (May 17, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Are you ready to trivia?
> @Nana @Jibutters @Dark Wanderer @Velvet @Kitsune
> @A Optimistic @Hussain @Son Goku @Sassy @Mysticreader


I might need a little more lead in than that if it's possible. Is setting up a time in advance possible?


----------



## Yamato (May 17, 2020)

I’ll try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (May 17, 2020)

@Son Goku Do you mean for the next contest like this?


----------



## Dark Wanderer (May 17, 2020)

That was fun and the questions really made me think. I don't think I would've done as well if it wasn't put in crossword format

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Son Goku (May 17, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @Son Goku Do you mean for the next contest like this?


I guess if this contest is already over then yes.


----------



## Nataly (May 17, 2020)

Son Goku said:


> I guess if this contest is already over then yes.


That's a great idea, based on how this round runs, there can be adjustments made to make the contest go even smoother for the participants. Announcing or giving the exact time and date is the way to go, thanks for that idea


----------



## Nataly -- Announcement (May 17, 2020)

*Contest Updates*

I am very glad to see how many of you showed interest and tested their knowledge in this competition. You guys are amazing.
The last chance to receive questions for those who might still be interested is till *7 AM EST on May 18th*.

Most importantly, what about that *bonus question*? It will magically appear in this thread at *around 4 PM EST ( 8 PM UTC) on May 18th*. Make sure you check the tags from this thread because timing will be everything. Only one bonus question to add extra points for your final score.
See you then 

@A Optimistic @Nana @DeVision @Mysticreader @Kitsune
@Jibutters @Dark Wanderer @Hussain @Go D. Usopp @Smoke​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## A Optimistic (May 17, 2020)

Nataly said:


> *around 9 AM EST on May 18th*.



It's Victoria Day in Canada. Nobody in this entire country is going to be awake at 9 am. Can you make it later on in the day?


----------



## Ekkologix (May 17, 2020)

I'm gna be sleep around that time lol

edit: also this lol


A Optimistic said:


> It's Victoria Day in Canada. Nobody in this entire country is going to be awake at 9 am. Can you make it later on in the day?


----------



## A Optimistic (May 17, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> I'm gna be sleep around that time lol
> 
> edit: also this lol



You're also Canada masterrace?


----------



## Ekkologix (May 17, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> You're also Canada masterrace?



no im texan but i spend the entire night playing valorant or smthing with the squad so dont usually wake up early


----------



## Trojan (May 17, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Most importantly, what about that *bonus question*? It will magically appear in this thread at *around 9 AM EST on May 18th*.


I am not sure about all this conversion thing tbh... 

how many hours from now?

or give me the time in KSA


----------



## A Optimistic (May 17, 2020)

Hussain said:


> I am not sure about all this conversion thing tbh...
> 
> how many hours from now?
> 
> or give me the time in KSA



Can't do basic math, can't win a Naruto debate. Sad!


----------



## Trojan (May 17, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Can't do basic math, can't win a Naruto debate. Sad!


It's Victoria Day, please go to sleep.

Also, 
"Oppressor's sleeping is worship" 
so go to sleep, so evil may sleep as well...


----------



## Nataly (May 17, 2020)

I have no problem pushing it a bit later in a day, how about 4 PM EST (8 PM UTC) tomorrow?


----------



## Nataly (May 18, 2020)

The deadline for signing-up is over, and now it is just the wait for the bonus question
4 PM EST today (8 PM UTC)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (May 18, 2020)

About 20 minutes, guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (May 18, 2020)

*Bonus question time!*

Make sure you *SPOILER* tag your answer, otherwise it will not be counted.
The person to get the correct answer *first* receives 3 extra points added to their total score. All the others who guess it correctly but are not quick enough, receive 1 point added to their total score. Good luck!

@A Optimistic @Nana @Kitsune @Dark Wanderer @Hussain 
@Mysticreader @DeVision @Jibutters @Go D. Usopp @Smoke​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (May 18, 2020)

Hit me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 18, 2020)

I'm here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly -- Bonus Question (May 18, 2020)

*Question*
Whose silhouette is this?​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (May 18, 2020)

No clue.


----------



## A Optimistic (May 18, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (May 18, 2020)

Welcome to the stupid club. XD


----------



## A Optimistic (May 18, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Darth Sidious


----------



## A Optimistic (May 18, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bernie Sandes


----------



## Gin (May 18, 2020)

ez


----------



## A Optimistic (May 18, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nataly's dad


----------



## DeVision (May 18, 2020)

Serious answer.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mr. Miyagi


----------



## Dark Wanderer (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Nataly (May 18, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Nataly's dad



*Spoiler*: __ 



That person actually left my mom with two little girls on her hands when we were little, so definitely not that


----------



## Dark Wanderer (May 18, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Kevin from the Office?


----------



## Kitsune (May 18, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Alfred Hitchcock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (May 18, 2020)

bro


----------



## A Optimistic (May 18, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nikita Khrushchev


----------



## Ekkologix (May 18, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Steve Harvey


----------



## Trojan (May 18, 2020)

if there any hint to which field is this guy from? 

is it anime? Politics, religion, science...etc?


----------



## Nataly (May 18, 2020)

*A Clue*

It is a famous movie director, well-known for suspense​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 18, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Alfred Hitchcock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (May 18, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dario Argento


----------



## Jibutters (May 18, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Alfred Hitchcock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (May 18, 2020)

I see some of you have made the right guess


----------



## Ekkologix (May 18, 2020)

oh I thought u will stop us after the first person gets the correct answer lol


----------



## Ekkologix (May 18, 2020)

probably

*Spoiler*: __ 



Alfred Hitchcock




then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (May 18, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> oh I thought u will stop us after the first person gets the correct answer lol


Even after the first person gets it, you guys still get a point for answering it correctly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke (May 18, 2020)

It's obviously 
Teller the magician


----------



## Trojan (May 18, 2020)

*Spoiler*: _1_ 




Alfred Hitchcock





< no idea who the fuck he is tbh...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly -- The Winners (May 18, 2020)

It was a battle of wit, speed, and competitive spirit. After pondering on those questions, trying to figure out what is that name for the ninth questions starting with A, and finding out who that might be in the black silhouette, you guys can enjoy the pleasant part of the contest - announcing winners. Who did it all? Who was the quickest? Who got the bonus question without any clues? Who has the highest score?

But before we get to that, let me reveal all the crossword questions and answers

*Spoiler*: __ 






*1.* What sport introduced the term southpaw?
*2.* What's the best known artificial international language?
*3.* What word describes a number system with a base of two?
*4.* Which is the only mammal that cannot jump?
*5.* What language has the most words?
*6.* What continent is subjected to the world's largest ozone hole?
*7.* What's the most malleable metal?
*8.* What's a flat image that can be displayed in three dimensions?
*9.* What was the most common name given to girls in 1995 in the U.S.?
*10.* What is the first organism to grow back after fire?

1. Baseball
2. Esperanto
3. Binary
4. Elephant
5. English
6. Antarctica
7. Gold
8. Hologram
9. Ashley
10. Moss




Honestly, searching the questions was very educating to me, for example, I had no idea elephant is the only mammal that cannot jump. I've never even thought of that. I hope the questions were interesting to solve for you guys and the whole process was entertaining.

*Bonus question*
I was surprised with the outcome for this last task.
The silhouette is 'The Master of Suspense', Alfred Hitchcock, one of the greatest directors of all time.


@Kitsune was the first to guess the task correctly, she has added 3 points to her score from the crossword.
@A Optimistic, @Jibutters, @Go D. Usopp, @Hussain have also guessed the director's name and all receive 1 point.

Now, we have finally reached the moment of anticipation (or should I say suspense )



*The Winner* of the first KCC Trivia Contest, the 'Most Knowledgeable of the KCC' is ...

*Spoiler*: __ 



… @Kitsune with 12 points
She beat the runner-up by 1 point



*The Silver* goes to @A Optimistic, 11 points, he was so close to get the win, so close.
*The Bronze* goes to @Jibutters, he showed a great result with those 9 points.

@Nana, @DeVision, @Mysticreader, @Dark Wanderer, @Go D. Usopp, @Hussain, and @Smoke, thank you for being a part of it, I really hope all of you enjoyed the Trivia. The rep prizes and points for the winners will be sent in no time. If you guys have any ideas or thoughts about the set-up of the contest or anything in general, do share, I want to know how it was from a participant's side and what would could be improved.

Special thanks to @Raiden and the staff to make it all happen



Hoping to see you all next time ​

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dark Wanderer (May 18, 2020)

It was a fun contest, thanks for putting it together!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (May 18, 2020)

Congrats winners 

Ty Nat and Raiden for hosting this fun and casual mini game 

More future installments or word puzzles to be held, maybe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raiden (May 18, 2020)

Woo thank you guys for participating! And thank you @Nataly

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## A Optimistic (May 18, 2020)

Congratulations Kitsune and Jibutters, and thank you for hosting this event Nataly and Raiden. It was a lot of fun.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Canute87 (May 18, 2020)

You see,  I don't even know who Alfred Hitchcock is.


----------



## Raiden (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (May 18, 2020)

Hussain said:


> *Spoiler*: _1_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Canute87 said:


> You see,  I don't even know who Alfred Hitchcock is.



neither do I brothers, but one gotta improvise lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kitsune (May 18, 2020)

Thanks for hosting Nataly! Congrats to the other winners too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jibutters (May 18, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Congratulations Kitsune and Jibutters, and thank you for hosting this event Nataly and Raiden. It was a lot of fun.


Congrats to you as well bro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jibutters (May 18, 2020)

ALSO I CANT BELIEVE IT WAS ASHLEY AND NOT AMANDA


----------



## Jibutters (May 18, 2020)

Kitsune said:


> Thanks for hosting Nataly! Congrats to the other winners too.


And congrats to you too!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jibutters (May 18, 2020)

Thanks @Nataly and @Raiden for putting this together and the invite, it was a lot of fun!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jibutters (May 18, 2020)

@colours can you even believe this right now?!?


----------



## Raiden (May 18, 2020)

Jibutters said:


> Thanks @Nataly and @Raiden for putting this together and the invite, it was a lot of fun!!



Np!!


----------



## Yamato (May 19, 2020)

Ah man, missed it even though I had the Qs sent to me but never got the chance to open it 

Anyway, looked like fun and good job all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (May 19, 2020)

Nataly said:


> It was a battle of wit, speed, and competitive spirit. After pondering on those questions, trying to figure out what is that name for the ninth questions starting with A, and finding out who that might be in the black silhouette, you guys can enjoy the pleasant part of the contest - announcing winners. Who did it all? Who was the quickest? Who got the bonus question without any clues? Who has the highest score?
> 
> But before we get to that, let me reveal all the correct crossword answers
> 
> ...


Thank you Nataly and Raiden for hosting this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (May 20, 2020)

Thank you to everyone for participating and big shout out again to @Nataly. She came up with the idea to bring more activity to the section. The response to this was awesome.


----------

